# Air Intake Project



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Finally making some progress on one of my projects. Got my intake parts back today and finally got a chance to fit it on the car and connect all the plumbing. Everything is neat and tight so far. Only problem I had was a little bit of interference with the hood, so I cut out the rear center brace. No big deal as I am planning on venting my hood anyways. Didn't get to drive it yet, but sounds very cool. will get some better pictures once I get it all pretty'd up. :thumbup:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Nice work!

This is what a homebrew intake should look like.

You should do a "ram" air intake, looking at the craftsmanship of the intake, this should be no problem for you.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

nice, what is the pipe diameter you used? and is that pipe aluminum?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

awesome, looks great. Is that 3" tubing? Also, doen't the crankcase ventilation have to be filtered? Looks like the line goes straight into the intake.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

man that really looks good you should make some more any sell them and if you make sure you make some for the e16i :fluffy: or will the ga16i fit?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Awsome !! very nice piece and well done too.. no sharp corner should work very good !!


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Galimba1 said:


> awesome, looks great. Is that 3" tubing? Also, doen't the crankcase ventilation have to be filtered? Looks like the line goes straight into the intake.


Thanks, it is all made out of aluminum and it is 3" pipe. That thing actually started out as an Ebay special from a civic. I did not do all of the machining and welding as i do not have access to all of the equipment. I found a local machine shop that was willing to work with me pretty much. i actually changed it a couple of times before it was all done because of the plumbing. All of the hoses are from Napa, they are off the shelf brebent 90 degree heater hoses, and the coupler is an actual Gates turbo coupler. 

I don't really think filtering the PCV matters much. have you ever seen the stock (filter ) ? looks like a 1 inch by 1 inch piece of cotton. I was reading about it on the Ga16DE page and i think they pretty much said that it will not hurt anything that way. If she starts taking in too much oil, I'll just add a catch tank.


----------



## NissanMuscle (Jan 13, 2004)

You know that is probably the most beautiful customization I have ever seen. Make me one as a cold air intake setup, name a price, and Ill send you the money lol. Seriously. I did it another way a guy had on cardomain. I saw yours on there too and his is no comparison to yours. That is one hell of a way to make some money.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

The car seems very happy with the new intake. I was a little worried about idling, but everything is fine. The car runs nice and smooth and sounds great. :thumbup: 

I may still make it into a cold air intake, but it will be a little bit of a challenge to do it right. The right way would be to run your filter down under the battery somewhere. The problem comes in trying to pass a 3 inch pipe between the battery and motor. I might look into relocating the battery. Right now i am working on a new strut tower brace to clear the intake.

:cheers:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

YOu should make a scoop on the hood.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

bII said:


> YOu should make a scoop on the hood.


I am currently looking into a way to venilate the underhood area now, just haven't found anything that I like 100%. At the very least, I am going to install a vent at the rear section of the center of the hood. I also would like to have something to let more in at the front ? I just don't want anything that looks like I stuck it on there .

One interesting thing about this intake. Yesterday was the first time i drove the car to work (about 45 minute drive) with the intake on there. When i got home and pulled the car in the garage, i immediately opened the hood to check out the intake and to my surprise it was barely even luke warm. Even down to the mounting flange on the TBI. I really expected to find a bit more heat there, but for whatever reason there was not ?


----------



## NissanMuscle (Jan 13, 2004)

You know what I thought might look nice and simple on a b12 sentra would be to take the hood vents off a 280zx or something like that and put them on there. Small, simple, and they would look nice I think. And they would do a lot for that smaller engine bay. There would be small room for error since it would be easy to trace the measurements on the hood before cutting.Plus the way YOUR intake sits, the one that sits on the driver side of a 280zx would give more air into it.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

my idea for a hood scoop or inlet is to cut the hood like a NACA duct, or mold a NACA duct into the hood, and somehow mate it to the air filter, this way the scoop is sunk in the hood and not above the hood looking obnoxious. I was thinking about using the stock air filter box and cuting out the front or making holes in it that the duct would mate to using some kind of rubber or similiar, this way you get outside air directly into the filter and from what I've read the shape of the NACA ducts are very good at channeling air thru them. Just an idea.
This site 
http://www.discoveryparts.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?product=ducting has a few interesting products to route air where you want it including the NACA duct and under bumper or headlight mount ducts, they all except a 3" diameter hose under/behind them to run to where ever you need the air to go.


----------



## NissanMuscle (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah I know what you mean about the external scoops. Most of them look dumb anyways. The b12 is more "boxy" and the only scoops you can really find are more rounded. Im going to end up putting those 280zx vents on my hood and converting my c/a intake into a short ram. Then one day I might have the money for someone to make me a custom hood.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

astream, did you mount the flange to 2 or 3 of the bolts that hold the black part of the TB down? I was thinking about the GA16i TB today and couldn't remember if the studs for the air box top were inside or outside the TB opening, so I looked at some pics I took of mine and than checked out your pics. What model honda was that pipe designed for origianlly?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I used all 3 bolts to hold it down. just had to get slightly longer bolts to compensate for the thickness of the aluminum. 

That pipe was originally designed for an 01-04 civic EX I believe. I actually cut the one end off and added the coupler because it had the right angle i needed, but was facing the wrong way. Also the TBI side was not a true 90 degree bend as i intially thought, so I had to recut it to make it such so it ran level across the motor. Also the Honda intake only comes with 1 plumbing fitting, and a hole with a grommet in it. i had 2 pipes added to the front side, and vacuum fitting weldedin that hole. all of the original plumbing is in tact and the car seems to like it just fine. Have been driving it daily now for over a week. :thumbup: 

One other note of concern for anyone attempting to build an intake for their TBI (check you overall height) I got lucky. Mine clears perfectly after I trimmed away the center hood brace.


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

the civic EX 01-04 intake was the best option?? or you think that I can use any intake? do you remember how much I need to cut in the Tbi area


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

CHEPE B12 said:


> the civic EX 01-04 intake was the best option?? or you think that I can use any intake? do you remember how much I need to cut in the Tbi area


To be honest with you, i got lucky. The intake looked like it had all the bends I needed, so I took a chance. You would probably be just as well off to go on Ebay and find yourself a 3" piece of aluminum tubing with a 90 degree bend in it and start from there. That Honda intake ended up being cut in 2 places, and I still had to make the TBI mounting plate. I just don't want anybody to think a civic intake is an easy way out. I went that route because it was cheap and if it didn't work, i wasn't out a bunch of cash.  

I am not sure what my overall height is from the TBI is, but man it ended up being close to the hood.


----------



## Joro Corona (Apr 10, 2005)

As to the hood vent, have you ever looked at Fiero/Z34 Hood louvers?

That would work great and look tits.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Joro Corona said:


> As to the hood vent, have you ever looked at Fiero/Z34 Hood louvers?
> 
> That would work great and look tits.


I am not familiar with the Fiero vents, but i'll look for them to see what you are talking about. :thumbup: 

I am also looking into possibly using one from a turbo new yorker, I think it was ? they are flush mount and a decent size.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

did you look at the NACA air inlets in that link I posted previously?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

ahardb0dy said:


> did you look at the NACA air inlets in that link I posted previously?


yes I first considered using a NACA duct actually. One small problem with the B12 is the design of the underhood bracing. other than the center of the hood, you'll have to do a lot of cutting to clear the bracing. 

since i cut that center brace out already, i have a big clear spot there and thought a vent or louvers would work great.


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> To be honest with you, i got lucky. The intake looked like it had all the bends I needed, so I took a chance. You would probably be just as well off to go on Ebay and find yourself a 3" piece of aluminum tubing with a 90 degree bend in it and start from there. That Honda intake ended up being cut in 2 places, and I still had to make the TBI mounting plate. I just don't want anybody to think a civic intake is an easy way out. I went that route because it was cheap and if it didn't work, i wasn't out a bunch of cash.
> 
> I am not sure what my overall height is from the TBI is, but man it ended up being close to the hood.


But the TBi has a 3.5" hole!! and u use a 3" tube, there it´s no problem with that?? 

How much Hp's you got aprox. with this setup? and if you don't know how much? you note a difference with the stock setup vs. Intake.? 

excuse me! if i sound like I write drunk but it's very difficult to me to express in english. I need your help, cause i need to know if it worth. the time and money to do this project.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

CHEPE B12 said:


> But the TBi has a 3.5" hole!! and u use a 3" tube, there it´s no problem with that??
> 
> How much Hp's you got aprox. with this setup? and if you don't know how much? you note a difference with the stock setup vs. Intake.?
> 
> excuse me! if i sound like I write drunk but it's very difficult to me to express in english. I need your help, cause i need to know if it worth. the time and money to do this project.


No problem using a 3 inch pipe for this project. Take your stock aircleaner off, measure the outside diameter of the black plastic ring on the top of your TBI. That measures just over 3 1/4 inches i believe ? now measure the actual inside diameter of the TBI unit, it is over a 1/4 inch smaller than the outside. Well under 3 inches. the 3 inch pipe is not feeding into a larger hole, but actually a slightly smaller one. the hole cut in my plate to fit over the TBI does not go all the way through the plate at that diameter. the top part of the plate is cut out for the 3 inch tube. It all actually lines up quite well.

I do not have any baseline HP to start with yet, probably won't until I decide on building another motor. i do notice a difference. not saying it is neck snapping, but it sounds like it breathes much better and it runs nice and smooth. Gas mileage is great too. just as good if not better. I am pleased with it and would definately recommend it. 

another plus is it frees up a lot of space under the hood, and esp. around the intake manifold. once I vent my hood I think it will also help with getting heat out of the engine bay as the air won't be trapped under that big factory set up. :cheers:


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> No problem using a 3 inch pipe for this project. Take your stock aircleaner off, measure the outside diameter of the black plastic ring on the top of your TBI. That measures just over 3 1/4 inches i believe ? now measure the actual inside diameter of the TBI unit, it is over a 1/4 inch smaller than the outside. Well under 3 inches. the 3 inch pipe is not feeding into a larger hole, but actually a slightly smaller one. the hole cut in my plate to fit over the TBI does not go all the way through the plate at that diameter. the top part of the plate is cut out for the 3 inch tube. It all actually lines up quite well.
> 
> I do not have any baseline HP to start with yet, probably won't until I decide on building another motor. i do notice a difference. not saying it is neck snapping, but it sounds like it breathes much better and it runs nice and smooth. Gas mileage is great too. just as good if not better. I am pleased with it and would definately recommend it.
> 
> another plus is it frees up a lot of space under the hood, and esp. around the intake manifold. once I vent my hood I think it will also help with getting heat out of the engine bay as the air won't be trapped under that big factory set up. :cheers:



thanks!!!!!


----------



## xXPnOY_PiMPXx (Apr 20, 2005)

is that an e16i???


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

xXPnOY_PiMPXx said:


> is that an e16i???


it's a Ga16i!!!  

the e16i its 8 valve and the Ga16i

it's 12 valve !!! ye peeee ! :thumbup:


----------



## Silvia1320 (Feb 23, 2003)

hey you dont by chance have the cad drawing files for the adaptor plate do you? i could have it machined for really cheap at my school if you had the drawings. then there could be intakes for all. :cheers:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Silvia1320 said:


> hey you dont by chance have the cad drawing files for the adaptor plate do you? i could have it machined for really cheap at my school if you had the drawings. then there could be intakes for all. :cheers:


Sorry, I do not. I had the plate made locally. To be honest with you, I am not sure if the used a CNC machine or just a mill ? I gave them an exta throttle body to use and a drawing of what I wanted. 

That would be a great project if you could get you hands on a throttle body and have someone make you one up. I wish I had access to that type of equipment. I'd definately be on it !


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I might get some measurements off my TB and I make me a CAI. I have all of the materials and tools, plus, a teacher at my school to help me out. Then I will make copies of the lil plate and sell them to yall. Then hopefully yall can do the tubing and other stuff.


----------



## Silvia1320 (Feb 23, 2003)

that would be awesome. you could make a drawing with dimensions too and then anybody withg access to a cnc machine could mill one real quick.


----------

